# First coyote with a shotgun....



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Headed out to do some upland hunting yesterday. I didnt have to work till 1. The first field we hit only produced some beautiful scenery and a few mule deer does.

Headed to my next spot where I had previously jumped pheasants down low and chukars up higher.
On the way up, Kimber and I had a strong breeze in our faces as we made our way through grass and scattered sage.

We were on one side of a ravine and was about to cross when I caught movement in the bottom. Natural reaction is to ready the gun. First thought it was a rabbit because of its coat, but quickly realized it was a coyote mousin around in the sage only 25 yards away!!!

As it raised its head and stared at me, I quickly raised my gun and shot!! Yep one shot from my 20 banger with my chukar loads to the face and neck put that joker down!! 

Never did find any birds to shoot but im not complaining!!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for keeping your shirt on for this set of photos Mr. iluvchukars...and congratulations for doing more for the state's deer herd than all the geniuses voting for Option #2 this week!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> ...and congratulations for doing more for the state's deer herd than all the geniuses voting for Option #2 this week!


Here we go again!! I think i'm missing something.... it's not the natural predators that are killing the deer herds. I'm so freakin sick of hearing about the deer herds, do you all have nothing better to do then sit at your computer and complain. Get outta your truck, off your atv and put some miles on the boots and you'll see deer!!!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

So I'm gonna assume that you are saying that I, personally, do not get out of my pickup, off of my atv, or put miles on my boots??? And I don't see animals??? Interesting...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, you sure complain alot. If you have been seeing deer you would realize there isn't a problem with herd number but more about hunter oppurtunity.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

when have I ever complained about not seeing deer??? I saw a 140" deer in the first 30 minutes of the archery hunt. have you ever thought about getting one of those "jump to conclusion" floor mats? Have you not gotten [email protected] this week yet?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you must have mistaken me for someone else...have a nice day


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> when have I ever complained about not seeing deer??? I saw a 140" deer in the first 30 minutes of the archery hunt. have you ever thought about getting one of those "jump to conclusion" floor mats? Have you not gotten [email protected] this week yet?


I doubt you saw a 140" buck besides on the internet, since you haven't been outta your parents basement to see sunlight in 6 months!!

Anyway, I'm done with you and good luck to you on future hunts.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> when have I ever complained about not seeing deer??? I saw a 140" deer in the first 30 minutes of the archery hunt. have you ever thought about getting one of those "jump to conclusion" floor mats? Have you not gotten [email protected] this week yet?


 :lol: Yeah... you and your 75 degree angle climbs to get to an observation spot.... get off your ATV would you? 

Nice shot on the 'yote. Thats pretty cool that you just walked up on one like that.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

yfzduner450 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > As for the gotten laid comment... you'd recognize me if you saw me, since i came over to visit your mom last night.


This one's getting out of hand for sure.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

my mom's dead...you big jerk...


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Children.....


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

longbow said:


> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


What's wrong with a little razzin'. If you take people on the internet personal ya got a few more problems then most.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

If you are so sick and tired of hearing that natural predators kill game then.

May I suggest you spend more time here. http://www.peta.org/


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> If you are so sick and tired of hearing that natural predators kill game then.
> 
> May I suggest you spend more time here. http://www.peta.org/


HAHA!!! Is that the best you could come up with bear??
I don't think they would accept me either. 
People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice dog with the shotty!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

nice shot, I love shooting coyote's while out bird hunting.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

yfzduner450 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > ...and congratulations for doing more for the state's deer herd than all the geniuses voting for Option #2 this week!
> ...


Sonny boy let me educate you a little. I am a degreed wildlife biologist with 30+ years of experience and have begun studying the deer herd here in Utah because I am sick and tired of the lying BS put out by the UT DWR. Based on the limited statistics and data I am able to get from the UT DWR, I can without a doubt say that mountain lions alone are killing almost as many deer per year as hunters. If you factor in coyotes and wolves the deer kill by those 3 predation groups alone is close to double the hunter deer kill. Heck based on the last statistics which are several years old and had less vehicles, vehicles kill more deer than hunters in Utah. So we have 3 major groups that are killing deer. 1) Mountain lions/coyotes/wolves 2) vehicles and 3) hunters and in that order too. So you keep tellin yourself that hunters are stupid and don't know anything. I'll stick to facts that are verifiable and irrefuteable.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Let's see some numbers!!!! I don't believe hunters alone are killing the population. I believe people in general are the biggest predator to the herds, whether it be highway kills, poaching, taking away habitat, trying to over manage and so on. I don't discredit your work one bit but i'd love to see the numbers of predator kills vs. people kill. And how you get your data cuz i would be willing to bet the number or lion kills are grossly inaccurate.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I had the pleasure of hunting with Mark Collange for many years. He is the Idaho Director of Animal Damage Control. He has always said that the coyotes are very damaging but mostly during the fawning season. Bears too. Cougars are pretty much year-round. He pretty much echoed LostLouisianan.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:11gk38ol]ThreadHiJack-1.png[/attachment:11gk38ol]
Thought I'd throw that in iluvchukars. Too bad about your post.


----------

